# Housemate wanted



## Mizz Nitz (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey there, 

I am new to Dubai and am looking for someone to share an apartment with. 
Preferable areas are Dubai Old Town, Business Bay, Marina, or JLT. 

i am a non-muslim, english speaking 29 year old and looking for someone easy-going to live with. 

I've shared accommodation in both the USA and Malaysia before coming here. 

Please do get in touch with me, and we can work out the details in person. 

Thanks. 

Nitz


----------

